# Why I couldn't make the GTG



## elsaspet (Jan 17, 2007)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 17, 2007)

All of them are beautiful!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 17, 2007)

Beautiful as always. I really like the simple use of the filter in #3.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 17, 2007)

love #1 though all of them are spectacular. The bride and groom must be so pleased.


----------



## jemmy (Jan 17, 2007)

#3 for me but all are beautiful... as always. x love seeing your work x


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you guys so much!  It was a fun wedding.


----------



## Arch (Jan 18, 2007)

wonderful shots.... all well taken :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh WOW! Great job! 3, 4 , and 5 for me!  I always enjoy seeing your shots.


----------



## cumi (Jan 19, 2007)

All fantastic, but #4 is for me the absolute winner. Perfectly exposed! Amazing!


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you guys!!!!!


----------



## theusher (Jan 19, 2007)

1 and 8 are my favorite, very nice work!


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 20, 2007)

great if these were my wedding shots i'd be very pleased! the church looks great


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 21, 2007)

*lodges application for Elsaspet to be my Mentor* 

4, 5, 7 & 9 - Priceless.


----------



## zaramuni (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonderful as usual


----------



## teachflute (Jan 25, 2007)

Stunning!  I love #5.  She looks like an angel.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't quite know what it is about number two, but I am drawn to that capture.  Very awesome in my opinion, as well as the rest.  Good work!


----------



## karissa (Jan 26, 2007)

As always.. stunning.  The first one is my fav.


----------



## JIP (Jan 27, 2007)

Very nice my personal faves are 4,7, and 8.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 28, 2007)

all beautiful shots....i have to wonder about #2...what was the background???  first shot is my fave, that's a great grab!


----------



## Sk8man (Jan 29, 2007)

fantastic set. you did a great job over there.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi all.  Thanks again for the kind words!  In shot number two there was this killer stained glass reflection on the wall.  I asked her to step into it.  It took a little adjusting so it wasn't on her face, but I liked the etherial feel.


----------



## CrazyAva (Feb 3, 2007)

I must say that some of the wedding photos you post, keep me from posting my own.   I am like oh man I thought these were good, but nevermind.


----------



## cumi (Feb 9, 2007)

elsaspet, would you like to explain me/us shortly, how did you made the #4 photo? I am interested in, how the dominant white came out so "white" (kind of high key): what metering did you use here (and why), on what did you metered (if spot used), did you add exposure compensation and why? How did you used the flash (bounced - where?, softboxed, direct, flash exposure added? Did you do a lot of PS work (what steps)?

Your explanation can be a good lesson on better understanding of correct exposure. ...Hopefully not only for me...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 9, 2007)

Crazy Ava,
Post away girl.  The first post I ever made was of a very sad fern.  I was scared to death, but learned a ton.  Everyone was nice, and those who weren't didn't matter anyway. Hehe.
Lots of help her, not disrespect.
Hugs and Smooches,
Cindy


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 9, 2007)

cumi said:


> elsaspet, would you like to explain me/us shortly, how did you made the #4 photo? I am interested in, how the dominant white came out so "white" (kind of high key): what metering did you use here (and why), on what did you metered (if spot used), did you add exposure compensation and why? How did you used the flash (bounced - where?, softboxed, direct, flash exposure added? Did you do a lot of PS work (what steps)?
> 
> Your explanation can be a good lesson on better understanding of correct exposure. ...Hopefully not only for me...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Oh, I hate to be a bad example, but I use TONS of actions, and exposure corrections.   
Frankly, I suck out of the camera.  It's what I do after that which garnishes the attention.
On this shot, I copied as best I could, one of my teachers, Huy Nygen.  I then took the photo and ran it through make up artist.  Then Lord of the Rings Everyday, and finally, "The Look".  All by Kevin Kabota.
The shots out of my camera are very good, but the above actions make them outstanding.  They have made me a lot of money over the last few years.
Try them.


----------



## cumi (Feb 12, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> On this shot, I copied as best I could, one of my teachers, Huy Nygen. I then took the photo and ran it through make up artist. Then Lord of the Rings Everyday, and finally, "The Look". All by Kevin Kabota.
> ...
> Try them.
> ...


 
Are these some courses or workshops you mention here? Any online materials or maybe books from these guys or techniques?


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome as always!


----------



## pickypics (Feb 13, 2007)

Great photography work... Excellent in my eyes!!


----------

